
SpaceX is using Boeing's 1920s strategy to get to Mars - mike2477
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/09/spacex-is-cribbing-from-boeings-roaring-twenties-playbook/498773/?single_page=true
======
vannevar
This might be a good analogy, if you substitute decades of Space-X time for
years of Boeing time. Neither Space-X nor any other launch company has yet
proved that it can fly passengers even to Low Earth Orbit with anything like
the reliability needed for routine travel. A roughly 1-in-100 chance of dying
per trip is much, much too high. Space-X has launched 16 times in the past two
years. To demonstrate reasonable reliability, they're going to need to launch
~300 times without losing the vehicle or payload. Even at double the current
launch rate, that won't happen until the 2030s.

~~~
GenerocUsername
A failed launch does not necessarily imply death.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_FXVjf46T8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_FXVjf46T8)

However, your point stands. Space travel will never catch on if it combines
"Extreme Sport" mortality rates with C-level costs.

